# The Mystery of Dewlaps



## Carolyn (Jan 23, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if they know of any research or findings about dewlaps? 

Is it genetic?

Why do some males get them?

How come within the same breeds, some females get them while others don't?

Is it a sign of puberty coming into being ready to breed? Does the ageor the opertion of spaying or females have an impact on dewlaps?

At what age will a rabbit develop a dewlap, usually, or does age have anything to do with it age? 


-Carolyn


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jan 23, 2005)

This is a Pam question. 

I don't have a problem with dewlaps and don't want to LOL! They are adisqualification for my breed. However, in my breed it seemsthe does who do develop dewlaps get them after being bred. 

Sorry I couldn't help much but I know Pamcan, most likely

Amanda


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm not sure if it's relevant or not, but it'sthe main place where Elf has been pulling tufts of fur from to line her"nest". Maybe that's what it's there for? Not sure why males woulddevelop them, though, unless to pull fur during a cold spell. Just athought, no research behind it though, LOL


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks.

As to relevance, I'm just curious about the answer. 

I know that they're disqualified in shows. Not looking for the mostbeautiful rabbit or show quality. Understand it's excess skin, etc.

I just want to know why some rabbits get them and others don't and if anyone knows why. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I know that they're disqualified in shows. Not looking for the mostbeautiful rabbit or show quality. Understand it's excess skin, etc.





They aren't disqualifications for all breeds. Some breeds do allowdewlaps on does.  I hope Pam knows the answer to this oneas I'd like to know too. No pressure Pam! LOL! I've heardlots of 'reasons' for dewlaps. Such as using the scuff to pick the upor turn them over , over a period of time. It seems my does get themafter being preggers. It's something I normally over look but now thatsits brought up, my brain is ticking for a new knowledge to enter. :?

From my experience it doesn't seem to be gentic. I have a brood doewith a big dewlap, but her daughters haven't even thought of having adewlap and all have kindled. I've also noticed that all my does withdewlaps are overweight or close to being. 


Amanda


----------



## pamnock (Jan 23, 2005)

I had posted some info on a previous thread aboutthe genetic tendency of the skin to lose it's elasticity.Weight can also be an issue. It's a similar genetictendency as women who get "gobblers" hanging under their necks or looseskin hanging of their arms. When, where, and how the dewlapdevelops may differ in each individual.

Certain breeds that have looser skin will be prone to bigger dewlaps --Lops, Flemish and Giant Chins have a tendency to get the massivedewlaps, where rabbits known for their drum tight pelts with littleelasticity are less prone to developing a large dewlap unless they areover weight. 

It really doesn't serve any purpose -- I've never seen a wild rabbit with one. 

Pam


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for explaination Pam. 

I'm discussing this with Sue right now. She also says itsgentic and notices it in mature does and does after they are preggers. 

I guess it just hasn't 'popped' out in my herd yet. Thegrand-daughters of the doe I was speaking of are yet to start todewlap. I'm glad it doesn't seem to be gentic in my line.... so far! 

Amanda


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Pam.

-Carolyn


----------



## showrabbits (Jan 24, 2005)

My older flemish does have gorgouse dewlapssometimes. I actauly like the does that get double dewlaps althoughjudges dont always. Carolyn you may notice that Cali is starting to getone. The sandy does tend to get the biggest ones. I dont think that itis heritory because as much maybe because so many factors play into itlike baggy skin, wieght, age, and yada yada yada yada. I have had a doehowever that developed a unbalanced dewlap, it was big but didnt comeall the way across her chin or chest. When I took her to a show I didntthink anything of it at first but the breeder saw her and automaticallygave me another doe and said that her mother did the same thing. Shenever did balance out and actualy since I didnt want to breed her Igave her to my best friend who had always said that she was in lovewith her. LOL. The vet that spayed her also did a little cosmeticsurgery since it was so big and she was off balanced and kicking itwith her foot. She now looks like a dog without it. 

I have seen wild rabbits with it though although they are little kindof like a bucks, or a young does. There is a wild rabbit that I handraised once and she hangs around and I can get close it her. She is twoyears old now and she has a dewlap although it is more like a doublechin. 

I have also seen my rabbits use their dewlaps for a number of things oratleast the dewlaps have come in handy a number of times. AJone of my sandy does with a very large double dewlap used hers with herfirst litter. She built the nest in the corner of her nest box andeverytime I would go out she was laying next to the nest with herdewlap layed over the nest. The other time I saw a rabbit use it was mylight grey mouse. With her last litter she had them on the wire, and Iraced inside to grabb supplies since she just started to have the kitsand when I got back out she had built a nest in her box eight feet awayand had just started moving the third kit to the box. She rolled itwith her chin positioned it and the kit kind of climped a little bitand she held it pressed under her chin and although she dropped ittwice on the way she got it to the nest box and nosed it into the nest.I have never saw that happen before although I had wondered what hadhappend with mouses litters before hand because everything looked likeshe had them in one part of the cage and not in the nest if you knowwhat I mean. My rabbits have never pulled hair from theirdewlaps but I have heard tons of people say that thats where theirrabbits pulled hair from. Also I have noticed my rabbits have usedtheir dewlaps for warmth and comfort when it gets cold. They lay withtheir front feet under it and their cheeks, and noses pressed into it.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Jan 24, 2005)

Maggie has a dewlap now, but, she's also pretty chunky, so I'm assuming that's why.

I figure if she loses weight she'll lose the dewlap as well. But, maybe she likes having her own built in pillow.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 24, 2005)

Thank you, showrabbits. 

Cali doesn't have one now, but I wonder if she'll developone. I know Diva (Fergi's Flemish) is developing one andshe's a couple of months younger that Cali. 

I've checked with Kathy Smith, the author of Rabbit Health in the21st Century. She also didn't know the specifics aboutthe questions I've asked, but is going to research it more thoroughlyand get back to me. I'm also checking with Rick Stahl, whohas had rabbits in his family for generations. I'm trying toget in touch with a vet that Kathy had referred me towhospecializes in rabbits. I'd like to gather as muchinformation as I can on this.

Since there's not much money to make researching them, as they don'tseem to be a health issue,thereprobably isn't muchinformation, but I'd like to at least try. I'm sure are,inherited, while others don't seem to follow a pattern. Ifound your observations and comments quite interesting. Thankyou for your reply.

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jan 24, 2005)

There are actually proteins that control theelasticity of the skin. A number of diseases are associatedwith this protein, but in the case of dewlaps, it appears to be aharmless mutation that doesn't affect other body systems. Itwould be helpful when researching for info to find info on thatparticular protein and also on mapped mouse gene mutations of thisprotein.


Also, mutations of this protein are inherited in a number of differentways. Some of the mutationsare recessive, somedominant, some X linked, etc. Of course, only a small portionof them have actually been identified so I doubt that anyone will beable to come up with any more specific info. on the exact mutation thatcauses loss of elasticityspecific to the neck area, that alsodoes not affect another body system. At least one has beenidentified that causes the skin to loosen, but it is linked topulmonary disease also.

On final edit LOL A geneticist who specializes in that particular protein would be your best best.

Yes -- dietis a contributing factor.


Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 24, 2005)

That's one of the things I had asked about,Pam. If diet had any influence good or bad. Thanksfor the note. 

-Carolyn


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jan 24, 2005)

Brindle, Benji and Chippy all have them. I think Benji and Brin have them just becuase they are chubby bunnies


----------



## Buck Jones (Jan 24, 2005)

Love this kind of thread! Topics likethis tend to increase my overall general knowledge of rabbits and isworthy of any time spent on it.

We should see more of this kind of material here on the Forum. IMHO

Buck


----------



## Gabby (Jan 24, 2005)

> Can anyone tell me if they know of any research or findingsabout dewlaps? *I've found very litle information on themout there.But from what i have heard read or know, i will address thefollowing.*
> 
> Is it genetic? *I think sometimes yes sometimes no. What i mean is ithink they have a higher chnce of developing them if in runs in theirline, but i don't think having it run in their line means that theywill get them.*
> 
> ...


----------



## pamnock (Jan 24, 2005)

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> Love this kind of thread! Topics like this tend toincrease my overall general knowledge of rabbits and is worthy of anytime spent on it.
> 
> We should see more of this kind of material here on the Forum. IMHO
> 
> Buck




I agree! There is far more information processed and analyzedhere than I see on any other board, and I learn so much fromcontinually checking my references and searching form more informationand the most recent advances in rabbit information.

Pam


----------



## Buck Jones (Jan 24, 2005)

And isn't that so neat?

Buck


----------



## lanna21974 (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm loving this thread too. I was curious aboutdewlaps as well. I ahve one doe in the barn with a dewlap, and shedidnt develop one until after she was bred.After having thebabies hers is almost non-existent.

Lanna


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Gabby. :dude:

Cali has no dewlap. She was spayed at 4 months. Diva has one, andalthough she's younger - she seems to have a different build from Cali.

I wonder what will come back through the phone line or the email -- isit age-related? genetic? puberty? weight? diet? All, or some, of theabove? 

Wonder if my Cali girl will ever get one. And if she does, I'm curiousas to why Diva got one at 4 months, while it's taken at least 10 months- if ever, for Cali to get one.

Just Curious. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Jan 24, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Thanks Gabby. :dude:
> 
> Cali has no dewlap. She was spayed at 4 months. Diva has one, andalthough she's younger - she seems to have a different build from Cali.
> 
> ...


will be interesting to hear more opinions on it...


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 24, 2005)

Dear Pam and Gabby,

I'll definitely share your posts with Kathy. It might help her understand more.



Thanks a lot.

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

Iz was bred and has a dewlap. Pandmonium wasn't, and has a bigger one. lol

They are related, though!

Smokey is a dwarf and does not have one. Bub is a mystery. 

Rose


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

Rick Stahl's comment about them: 
They're mostly due to over indulgence ingroceries but may be some genetics. Some breeds don't faultfor one in either sex, some just in does and some faultfor it in both sexes. Basically a sign of matronly doebut sometimes seen even in juniors in some breeds.

Rick


----------



## bluebird (Jan 25, 2005)

Many years ago i had a dwarf doe with a largedewlap.i bred her ,all her daughters developed dewlaps before they werebred .needless to say she and all her offspring were sold.bluebird


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

Kathy contacted me today and although she's still looking into theDewlap question, her sources tell her - at this point - that they'redirectly related to fat. She's still digging.

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jan 25, 2005)

In many cases, it can be excess fat due to weight. 

We have a grand champion Holland Lop doe that suddenly had this huge,hanging dewlapblow out, but it's comprised simply of thin,loose skin hanging down and she's not at allfat.In her case, it's more of a breakingdown of elasticity and connective than any relation to weight.

Also, Steph's French Lop has had her dewlap since she was very young,and she is also not a rabbit with a weight issue -- just loose skin 

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

Gotcha Pam. 

It seems as if it's all of the above. Some cases hereditary, some fat, some just difference of body types.

It's not _as_ big of a mystery anymore. 



Once again, thanks so much for your time and help.

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jan 25, 2005)

Exactly  You'll find some very fatrabbits with no dewlap at all -- or conversely, very thin rabbits withpendulous folds of skin hanging down.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes. 

I understand now. 

I guess I'll just have to wait and see what Mother Nature has in storefor my Cali-Girl. As of 8 months, nothing, however as she ages and herskin elasticizes, or once she's filled out, she might develop one.

These rabbits! 

They sure keep me guessing and learning!



Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 25, 2005)

If you really want Cali to have a dewlap, then she can have Mocha's.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't care if she never gets one. 

Mocha Mon's got one? I didn't know he was in touch with his feminine side. 

*Kidding!*

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jan 25, 2005)

In people, heredity,obesity and smoking can lead to skin sagging so I highly discourage smoking rabbits 

Other tidbits from websites of causes of saggy skin that may or may not apply to rabbits:

As you age, elastin fibers stretch and the skin droops. Inaddition the many face muscles we have become slacker and the skin onthe face becomes less elastic and looser, creating folds andlines. 

Your genes and the level of sun exposure you've had during yourlifetime determine how much you sag. Smoking contributes to skinsagging, too. 

Dry skin and sagging skin are problems that plague women and men asthey get older. Glands in the skin produce less oil as you age, whichcan lead to dry skin and itchy skin. Furthermore, collagen and elastin,which are responsible for the firmness and elasticity of the skin,undergo changes that lead to drier and sagging skin. 


[align=right]however there are many other contributing factorssuch as, weight fluctuations, pregnancy and the menopause. These affectthe elasticity of the skin.[/align]
[align=right]
The unattractive "turkey gobbler neck" is due to looseskin and a sagging of the underlying platysma muscle. It creates a bandof skin that extends from the lower jaw to thecollarbone. 
[/align]


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 30, 2005)

The following comes from a conversation Kathy Smith had with one of her Rabbit Guru's and she thought it worth noting. 

* * * * *

"Mostly larger breeds like New Zealands get dewlaps and generally getthem about the time they hit sexual maturity. Also have seen quite afew mini lops, especially larger ones, with them. 

Assuming it is linked to a "strain" within breeds since I wouldestimate that more New Zealands, Californians, etc., don't have dewlapsthan do. It doesn't seem "completely" correlated with age or spay,whether a female has a bad litter, nutrition as a youngster, or overallweight.

Have seen many fat representatives of larger breeds with no dewlaps ashave seen occasional Netherland Dwarfs with tiny dewlaps. 

A case can be made that dewlaps are caused by some kind of X-linkedrecessive gene, perhaps develop fully only with the presence of propernutrition in early life, more likely to develop if rabbit is spayedlate - and will shrink when rabbit loses weight."

* * * * *

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jan 30, 2005)

Interesting info. Thanks Carolyn!

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 30, 2005)

Same woman told Kathy,

* * * * * *

"I know of a woman that had a minilop with a regal dewlap, slightlysmaller than her head. She never had a litter and was never overweight.She was one of those rare free-feeders who liked to exercise and onlyate what she needed.

On the overweight issue: certainly a fat rabbit with a dewlap is goingto have a fat dewlap. In one amazing case, a rabbit had a dewlap about3x the size of her head. Finally they slimmed her down to a goodweight, and the dewlap shrank considerably, but never disappeared."

* * * * * * * * 

Another woman Kathy told me about, who's name was Pam and I wondered if it was you said...

"I have a male who is not overweight, but has a small dewlap. He wasneutered around the age of 6. When he was neutered, the vet could findonly one testicle. She even opened him up and never found the otherone."

* * * * * *

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 30, 2005)

Interesting. I don't understand why Mocha has asmall dewlap. He was 5 months old when he was neutered and had a dewlapeven in the summer when he wasn't over weight.

It's a mystery to me.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 30, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> * * * * * * * *
> 
> Another woman Kathy told me about, who's name was Pam and I wondered if it was you said...
> 
> ...




Nope, wasn't me 

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 30, 2005)

Yet another perspective Kathy shared with me.

* * * * * * *

"I think the female dewlaps are more like little pockets of weightunder the chin rather than the whole chest like an overweight rabbitmight have. 

Even with my more weightier females, it still is a little pocket right underneath their chin. 

Three of my larger rabbits and midsize females (NZ/CA and Rex) all havedewlaps, but my Harlequin and my other two female mixes, who are alsolarge, do not.

* * * * * * 

-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Jan 30, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > * * * * * * * *
> ...


goodness had it been a younger rabbit, i'd swear wehad neutered himWe had a boy like that, was the fist andonly testicle that could not be found on a rabbit at our clinic...Thevet said they are useually hidden somewhere. But we was only around ayear old.....I forgo about him till I just read that.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 30, 2005)

Gabby,

I was surprised to hear that they neutered him at 6 years old. Don'tknow what breed of rabbit it was. Only have that short clip on it.

Kathy also sent a note from a woman's Californian who had multiplelitters before going to foster care, but had no trace of a dewlap. 

As John Lennon said, "The more I learn, the more I realize how little I know."

-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Jan 30, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Gabby,
> 
> I was surprised to hear that they neutered him at 6 years old. Don'tknow what breed of rabbit it was. Only have that short clip on it.
> 
> ...


Some will, .. My vet doesn't like to preform surgeryon rabbits over 5 really, She has, but generally it's ones that needit, like Daphnee's face, and for her hip(well not surgery, but theyhave to be drugged for that) She compared doing surgery on a bunny 7and over like doing surgery on a 14 or 15 year old cat, you just don'tdo it unless you have to. Course there are those I have met thatbelieve you have to alter a bun reguardless of age even if it cost thatbun their life. Reminds me of a story someone was trying to prove theirpoint how you had to neuter even old rabbits,Sheaquired a bun in his late years and just had to neuterhim, he was 11, and he died during surgery... but all she could saywas, well I got him neutered like he shouldbe.:?Personally, with older buns, or ones who wouldhave a hard time with surgery, I would much rather spend the precioustime they have enjoying their company, rather than opting for somethingelective...


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm with you on that train of thought, Gabby. Fauna's 5. I got her at4.5 years old. Didn't want to do it then because I didn't want to takethe chance. Maybe she could've taken it, but still, I opted out becausethe risk was too high at her age. 

I'd have to look it up in the "Rabbit Years" website in the Cheat Sheetfor Rabbit Care post and see what 4.5 years old for her computes to inhuman years.

Glad you pointed out what you did about doing the surgery at that age. 

-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Jan 30, 2005)

I havent noticed any prominent dewlaps on any ofmy buns yet, but then again all my babies are about a year or so old,and younger. It looks like Amaretto, my flemish-holland cross will beprone to dewlap-iness, but I love the look of a cute dewlap on a cutebunny..... It's just more bunny to love!!!


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Jan 30, 2005)

Well thats a great question. As we'veseen with Faye I have alittle know how when it comes to rabbits anddewlaps. Faye always uses it as a pillow. The doesare the main recipients of dewlaps. I know some males havesmall one but if theres a way to identify a doe it most definitely thatbig dewlap(other then organs of course). I also agree with aprevious writer that the doe will often use fur for the dewlap to makea nest. The books give mention that the doe will pull fromthe stomach but when Faye makes a nest (for herself, maybe to show shecould be a good mom) its always from the dewlap. Faye alsohas never been breeded and started to develop a dewlap after her age ofinnocence (1 year). It leads me to believe that dewlaps arepron to developin females for reproduction proposes( I'mready to be a mom).

Peter


----------



## gjsara (Jan 31, 2005)

wait wait ive got it females grow dewlaps to resttheir tired heads !!! it makes sence you dont need a pillow if ya growone eh eh its so they look like they are awake when the kids aregetting rowdie lol

sara


----------



## Gabby (Jan 31, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I'm with you on that train of thought, Gabby. Fauna's 5. I got her at4.5 years old. Didn't want to do it then because I didn't want to takethe chance. Maybe she could've taken it, but still, I opted out becausethe risk was too high at her age.
> 
> I'd have to look it up in the "Rabbit Years" website in the Cheat Sheetfor Rabbit Care post and see what 4.5 years old for her computes to inhuman years.
> 
> ...


i don't think it's fair when some people push others into "you have yohave this surgery, you have to get it done" I think it's a verypersonal thing for each person. We a person bring a bun in to bespayed, young bun too mind you, but she just wsn't breathing the way wewould like when she was under, so we told him we would not do thesurgery. There are people out there who would tell him heshould have insisted on having it done...The vet advised agains it,because she was uncomfortable with the buns breathing, thatwould be enough for me. 

If it was she has a broken leg and the bone was sticking out, then yeahwe would have had to go through with it.i don't know that it can everbe judged on a whole, i think it's a case by case situation...I thinksome are better able to tollerate and withstand more thanothers. 

I think Daphnee is an extreamly strong rabbit, she has withstood somuch already, some other buns wouldn't have made it as far as her, butshe's a fighter i think...


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey sara look at this pillow(i'm sure you've seen it already, but for others check it out!!)


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 31, 2005)

OK, now...this thread just isn't complete with out this  LOL


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 7, 2005)

Bumping for stuartsmith


----------



## Fergi (Feb 17, 2005)

So re-reading this post has made me think of aquestion. Is it possible that Diva is overweight at only 5 months old?She has an enormous dewlap in my opinion. She is still allowed to eatwhat she wants and gets a bit of the calf manna supplement everynight.She does not get treats, just hay and pellets (alright the occasionalcraisin too!). 

So Carolyn, how big is Cali now? Here's Diva!!












You can see how broad her chest is...she is getting huge! Already a little under 14 lbs!

Fergi's mom


----------



## pamnock (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow!!!! Diva has really grown! She looks like she's going to be HUGE at maturity!!

Pam


----------



## mambo101 (Feb 17, 2005)

That is one serious dewlap!!


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## Buck Jones (Feb 18, 2005)

Looks like the picture of a classic flemish from Bob Whitman's book, _*Domestic Rabbits &amp; Their Histories*._

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 18, 2005)

*Fergi wrote: *


> Sore-reading this post has made me think of a question. Is it possiblethat Diva is overweight at only 5 months old? She has an enormousdewlap in my opinion. She is still allowed to eat what she wants andgets a bit of the calf manna supplement everynight. She does not gettreats, just hay and pellets (alright the occasional craisin too!).
> 
> So Carolyn, how big is Cali now? Here's Diva!!
> 
> ...




Look at ourBaby!!

She'sreally 'filling out', Fergi! 

Cali's got a broad chest like that as well. I don't know howmuch Cali weighs. I have to get her on a scale. Idon't have one at my house, I really have to make a point of gettingher weighed. I get asked that question alot.Once I do, you'll be the first to know.

I love her littlemouth in that first picture. She'sso gorgeous. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Rebecca (Feb 18, 2005)

not neccessarily what they are for. years ago- mydoes would pluck the hair from bellies to make a nest for babies about24 hrs before birthing.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 25, 2005)

Fauna's dewlap is so large that she can't seebelow it. She uses the ramp to her cage because otherwise,she can't see how far the jump out of it is. 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 10, 2005)

I have a question. I wonder if nutrition affects dewlaps? 

The reason I am is asking is I have noticed that Koda came tome with a very small odd shaped dewlap. She was a bit overweight. Sincebeing here and on a diet she has some wieght. But her dewlap has filledout some.

Here is what it looked like when she got here.





Here it is now





Tina


----------



## pamnock (Aug 10, 2005)

Just like people with their "problem areas", diet as well as genetics can be factors.



Pam


----------



## Emmy-webby (Aug 10, 2005)

Emmy has a dewlap too but she hasn't been bred before.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 14, 2005)

bump.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 20, 2006)

Bumping up for the fun of it, and adding some pictures. Guess who lost her dewlap?:bunnydance:

This is Fey not long after coming home. Sorry for the fuzzy pic. Her previous diet was poor quality pellets and nothing else. In addition to her floppy skin-pouch of a dewlap, her fur was harsh and brittle and she had a big belly although she was really bony. The vet did not consider her overweight when she was spayed a month after this picture.





Fey now, after a diet of limited timothy pellets, lots of grass hay, and daily veggies:





Her fur is really soft now and there's only a tiny roll under her jaw which isn't even visible most of the time.

Neat, huh? Word to the wise, get decent pellets, especially if that's all you'll be feeding. Purina and other feed store brands are actually less expensive and more nutritious than the Small World pellets she was getting.:rollseyes:


----------



## manda (Jun 20, 2006)

Ryo has a tad of a dewlap. and shes never been bred, and shes spayed. shes not overweight either


----------



## naturestee (Jun 20, 2006)

*manda wrote: *


> Ryo has a tad of a dewlap. and shes never been bred, and shes spayed. shes not overweight either


 Yup, lots of rabbits just naturally get dewlaps. I thought Fey was like that too, but apparently it was just from bad nutrition.

I actually think dewlaps are cute. Did you see Elf's picture a few pages back, with her Lap of Dewness?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 21, 2006)

*manda wrote: *


> Ryo has a tad of a dewlap. and shes never been bred, and shes spayed. shes not overweight either


 My _male_ who is not over weight has a dewlap.:laugh:


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's Brindle's dewwie......






OOOOOOPS!!!!!....wrong end:blushan


----------



## JimD (Jun 21, 2006)

HERE we go....










......unforetunately this was a pre-surgery pic....she had an abscess the size of a walnut in her dewlap, poor baby.


----------

